# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Singularity", action, adventure, drama sci-fi film, Robert Kouba, 2017

## Airicist

"Singularity" on Wikipedia

"Singularity" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Singularity official trailer (2017) John Cusack sci-fi movie

Nov 3, 2017




> In 2020, Elias van Dorne (John Cusack), CEO of VA Industries, the world's largest robotics company, introduces his most powerful invention--Kronos, a super computer designed to end all wars. When Kronos goes online, it quickly determines that mankind, itself, is the biggest threat to world peace and launches a worldwide robot attack to rid the world of the "infection" of man. Ninety-seven years later, a small band of humans remain alive but on the run from the robot army. A teenage boy, Andrew (Julian Schaffner) and a teenage girl, Calia (Jeannine Wacker), form an unlikely alliance to reach a new world, where it is rumored mankind exists without fear of robot persecution. But does this world actually exist? And will they live long enough to find out?
> 
> Release Date: November, 2017
> Genre: Sci-Fi
> Director: Robert Kouba
> Writers: Robert Kouba, Robert Kouba (story) 
> Stars: Carmen Argenziano, John Cusack, Eileen Grubb
> 
> Singularity  official trailer courtesy of
> ...

----------

